

What Harry Potter can teach us about JavaScript - malditojavi
https://sarajrobinson.com/jsconfeu/#/

======
PeterWhittaker
Link-baity headline: nothing from the HP books is being used, the HP books are
being used as an example of successful i18n.

One could remove HP entirely from these and have a shorter, more focused
presentation with no dashed/violated expectations.

------
michaelbuddy
I always thought harry potter had a few good hacking 'concepts'. Such as when
Dumbledore in the first film hid the philosopher's stone in the mirror, so
that only somebody who wanted to have the stone but not use it could get it.

------
drdeadringer
I thought the "What Amy Winehouse's death can teach us about small business"
fiasco put a bullet in these types of articles.

Correct me?

------
chrismcb
I gave up reading this after about the fifteenth swipe. Please make it stop

